# what happens if u dont worm ur horse read on.. thxs



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry it gets so technical :? I get confused by it too so don't feel bad. You really do need to worm your horse though. This time of year I would get an ivermectin paste or there is some stuff called Iver ease that is just a pellet and easy to give. Its pretty common and most pet/horse supply places have it. If he/she had any bot fly eggs on him this fall than he will have eatten the eggs and have the larvae in his system. They can do all sorts of damage and really affect the health of your horse. Good luck and hope this helps.

here is a link that has a pretty simple explaination:
http://www.horsekeeping.com/horse_health_care/horse_dewormers.htm


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

what are bot eggs anyways???? are they the things that are on the inside side of the leg **** wow that didnt make since 


whoa how did u become a monitor??


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

moderator******


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Horses can and do often go without proper deworming, however you increase the risk of colic, decrease their digestive efficiency (they get less nutritional value from their food due to damage to the GI tract), increase the strain on the immune system, and increase the risk of diseases associated with the migration of larval stages of parasites through the body--arteries, lungs, etc.

Therefore deworming at appropriate intervals and with appropriate drugs should be performed. And along with deworming, picking feces out of pastures every couple of days will help reduce the parasite load on pastures and thus the infection rate in your horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

HorsesAreForever said:


> what are bot eggs anyways???? are they the things that are on the inside side of the leg **** wow that didnt make since
> 
> 
> whoa how did u become a monitor??


Yes, the bot eggs are the little yellow/white things that attach to the horses hair, usually around the legs. The horse will scratch with its teeth and end up swallowing them. Then they grow in the digestive tract. Thats why you want to wait till after a freeze when all the flys are dead to treat. Otherwise they just get more. 

I have been moderating for awhile, just didn't have it by my name yet. I guess its because I spend WAY to much time on the Horse Forum


----------



## Jojo (Oct 26, 2007)

Also, if they have worms their stomach will get all wierd looking, and they'll have trouble putting on weight.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

You should really go check out The Horse Magazine's 12 part series on parasites and deworming. It's free for viewing online or download. Each article is on a different parasite or a different part of the deworming strategy. 

Here is a link to the their PDF page where you can get to all 12 articles from:
http://www.thehorse.com/ViewArticle.aspx?ID=7317#parasites

Bot flies as part of their life cycle burrow into the gums and tongue of the horse and cause painful sores. After going through their changes in the mouth, they migrate to the stomach where they attach to the lining with mouth hooks and cause inflammation. As they mature they then pass out in the feces where they grow into the flies which lay the yellow eggs on the hairs of your horse's legs.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Ryle, I didn't know they got in the gums and tongue :shock:


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Makes you cringe just to think about, huhg?? :shock:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Vidaloco, just heading back to your first post, you brang up about worming tabellets... Sorry but i think worming tablets are just the worst thing invented! I either drench my horses, cause then i know the worming liquid is straight into their stomach, or if im having a slack month i buy a paste, which i overdose then about 50-100kg (as told to do by a Vet). I have seen horses die from worming tablets, from colic or a overdose. Sorry but i defintally disagree with the use of them :?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The pellet form really isn't different from the paste or the drench, it's just ivermectin in an alfalfa pellet.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

i know it is similar... although more dangerous :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> Vidaloco, just heading back to your first post, you brang up about worming tabellets... Sorry but i think worming tablets are just the worst thing invented! I either drench my horses, cause then i know the worming liquid is straight into their stomach, or if im having a slack month i buy a paste, which i overdose then about 50-100kg (as told to do by a Vet). I have seen horses die from worming tablets, from colic or a overdose. Sorry but i defintally disagree with the use of them :?


I think you misunderstand about the worming pellets that I use. This is a new product that is an on-feed stuff and is split into sections for how much the horse weights. I always used paste before But they just eat this stuff right up. Heres what it looks like:









I don't mean to advertise for Farnum but I really like this stuff.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The pellets are no more dangerous than the paste product. They are the same ingredient--not just a similar ingredient. They still have the same margin of safety in dosing as the paste, kill the same parasites as the paste, etc. 

Now, if you used a pellet that was not ivermectin that's a different story but currently the only pelleted daily dewormers are pyrantel tartrate daily dewormer or ivermectin top dressing dewormer (not labelled for daily use).


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

well my horse isnt chewing at it or anything like that its only on the front legs i think its the things that are suppose to be there im not sure tho they dont seem to bother them tho idk can someone send a picture and vida how did u become a monitor.. thanks for all of ur replys


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:? I agree with Delregans Way again on this. I have had bad expirences with worming tablets. I kno a horse and dog worm specilest, she agrees, she wouldnt use worming tablets on her horses.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> HorsesAreForever said:
> 
> 
> > what are bot eggs anyways???? are they the things that are on the inside side of the leg **** wow that didnt make since
> ...


Here it is again HaF. I looked all over for a photo of a bot fly attached to a horse and couldn't find one. My horses don't have any since we scrape them off and its winter now so no more bots. 
They are pretty tiny about the size of a pin head or smaller so you have to look pretty close. They are almost glued on to the hair shaft and difficut to scrape off with a fingernail. Hope this helps, but again I would just worm him to be safe.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> :? I agree with Delregans Way again on this. I have had bad expirences with worming tablets. I kno a horse and dog worm specilest, she agrees, she wouldnt use worming tablets on her horses.


I only use the pellet when giving ivermectin, otherwise its paste. I have never seen a "drench" wormer, must be vet administered here? Sorry have to go with what is available. Do you mean pellet or powder when you say tablet? or is the tablet like a big pill? I'm confused now :?


----------

